# After Kidding Swelling...



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

My yearling doe had a single buckling yesterday. BIG boy. We had to "Pull" him out. She was looking really good yesterday night, but this morning her "hoohoo" is really, really swollen and angry looking...
None of my other does ever swelled up like that... Is it normal? How long before the swelling does down? Should I do anything for her???


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I think you can put a hemorrhoid cream on it , and some people I know use witch hazel.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Perfectly normal for an assist. Good job & congrats!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Thank you. 
Although it would be nice if we got some flipping DOELINGS around here! LOL
Between me and my best friend, we have had 7 kids so far! And out of those we had 6 BUCKLINGS! What the Fruit-Loop..????


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A lot of Bucklings there. 

I have put hemorrhoid cream there before and it helped. I also gave Banamine too, cause she is in a lot of pain. 

It is normal, but will subside.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Here are some shots of her rear end...
A bit graphic, I know. Sorry....
It just looks so angry and puffy!
None of the does that kidded here have EVER been swollen like that. Then again, none have had a single, gigantic buck either!

Unfortunately I do not have any Banamine. I tried to put the cream on there (for hemorrhoids?) and she screamed and cried so I wiped it off. She acted like I was sticking her with a red-hot fire-poker! She is OK with me cleaning the area with a soft, warm cloth though...


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

And here is something adorable, to help get over the ugly photos above!


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

is it split at all? i would keed it clean give her a dose of antibiotics just to be sure and if it did not get better i would take her to the vet just because it does look so severe:shock:


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

aahhh he is so cute how heavy is he? my boer had a split swollen vulva after she had a ten pound baby. her wasnt as swollen though


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

GoatGirlZ said:


> is it split at all? i would keep it clean give her a dose of antibiotics just to be sure and if it did not get better i would take her to the vet just because it does look so severe:shock:


I can do the antibiotics, but unfortunately where we are, there are NO reputable Vets that deal with livestock. At all!
We pretty much have to do our own doctoring here...


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

oh well thats ok also you might try triple anibiotic cream


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Cool water washes will help and if she lets you maybe a soft ice pack ( peas or corn) wrapped in a rag...Poor mama...she is so raw...An adult aspirin or two might help..

Baby is so cute....I was in Wasilla last week!!..My daughter just moved to Anchorage...


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Sage herself is only about 110 pounds MAX. This kid, I estimate, is between 9-10 lbs. I don't have a scale.... 
He was a bit large for her tiny body!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

happybleats! Awesome! Shame I didn't know! You could have come visit! LoL How did you like it?
And all I have is Bayer aspirin. Will that work???
I have Tylenol, Ibuprofen, and Aleve too. Any of those?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Bayer aspirin will do..I would not use tylenol Ibuprofen or Aleve..just plain ol' aspirin..: ) 

I thought it was beautiful...dont think I could live there lol..I love Texas but the eye candy there was awesome...the mountains over whelming..!


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

i ahd a first time mom have a ten pounder and she is only 110 to she had a spit vulva (Gross!!) we ahd to keep it clean and moustrized so i didnt egt ifected


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

how is she doing is the sweling going down


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I would take some antibiotic paste and take some hemorrhoid cream, mix a little bit together and put it on there. That way, it helps with swelling and helps it heal.

Hope she is doing OK.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

So far so good. I am putting cool compresses on there, wiping with witch hazel, and putting the hemorrhoid cream on it as well. It appears to be coming down, though not much yet. I'm going to take some comparison pics when I get a chance.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Glad you were there to help pull that huge adorable baby. Keep up the good work. Make sure mom is eating and drinking plenty.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Oh I am. She is doing very well, and being a REALLY good mama! 
It's so adorable to see her running to him every time he makes a peep. She is so attentive and careful around him.
Also, she is finally letting him nurse freely, which is awesome. 
And the swelling has gone down. I am going to take another photo soon and post them side by side.
I wash her rear end 3 times a day with warm water to loosen up any blood and gunk that might be sticking to it, then use the witch hazel pads. After that I apply a LOT of Preparation H.  Seems to be helping. 

Sage is one of the 2 little babies in my Avatar picture. She is the darker one on the right 

Not to self: purchase a few tubes of Prep-H and Witch Hazel for future kiddings!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats on your boys ! They are beautiful  Love those markings and colors together !

My girl Daisy was horribly swollen and torn ! I put Preparation H on her lady parts and gave ban amine and she healed up perfectly. She was in a lot of pain though. Laying down was a challenge for her the poor thing. She kidded on 4/17 and she is healed up today , been for a couple of days. Maybe that will give you a time line of when your girl should heal up 
This is what my poor Daisy looked like


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Daisy


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

That's exactly what she looks like!
I feel SO bad for your girl, but thank you SO much!
That makes me feel SOOO much better! (Even though it's completely morbid of me! I know!)
I am going to keep on with the treatment, and look forward to her getting better! Thank you again! :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad she is better .


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Here is a comparison photo. I didn't take a pic on day 3, and obviously, as good as it was on day 4, there isn't really a need to take follow up pics, but I wanted you guys to see her improvement!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

So glad she is looking better.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

GOOD JOB!!! she looks comfortable now : )


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Well done  Glad she has mended and feels better ! 
Good for you , she's lucky she has you , thats for sure


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Funny thing , I left the Prep H that i used on Daisy and on Rosie in the feed shed. A friend saw it and she has no idea why it was there but she had the funniest look on her face when she saw it on the table , lol :slapfloor:


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks guys! Every 3-4 hours I was bringing 2 buckets into the goathouse. One with really really warm water, the other with cold water and ice in it. I would wash her rear end with the warm water and a soft washcloth first, then use witch hazel to soothe, then use another washcloth dipped in the ice water to soothe her some more (she seemed to like that a lot, especially when I would just hold it there). After that I would witch hazel her again, and then apply the Prep H. I was shocked how fast it worked.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

WOW ! You did wonderfully ! What a awesome mommy 
I noticed that Daisy liked the cold water compress too 
Not so much the warm water wash…..that was uncomfortable when shavings got stuck there  But we managed. Once the cold water wash cloth touched her , she forgot about it quickly. She would just stand there pushed up against it , the poor girl 
I didn't think of the witch hazel though. Wish I did. Wrote that one in my notes  Daisy healed up quickly too . I was pretty surprised how fast given how bad it looked. I felt terrible for her  I was glad to have the banamine on hand , at least that gave her some relief too.
These does are amazing , aren't they  So glad to hear your doe recovered nicely


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome


----------

